# Went on a bender @ WSP last night



## DWinMadison (Nov 17, 2014)

anybody have experience with any of these?

Clove Bud EO- Certified 100% Pure 704
Litsea Cubeba EO- Certified 100% Pure 709
Cucumber Melon Fragrance
Georgia Peach Fragrance Oil 159 
Sunflower Type Fragrance Oil 306 
Stormy Nights Type Fragrance Oil 313   
White Tea & Ginger* Fragrance Oil 103 
Beach Type Fragrance Oil 88     
Bamboo Lotus Fragrance Oil 117


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 17, 2014)

I've tried the Litsea Cubea and it was very nice, I love the Beach, and it sticks like glue. The Sunflower is a beautiful fragrance, but be prepared it is very very fast! I would probably use a lard recipe to slow it down, full water, room temp, and do something simple like a single color, in the pot swirl, or confetti. The Sunflower is worth the extra work, I love it! Those are the only ones that I have experience with.


----------



## jblaney (Nov 18, 2014)

I second the Sunflower.  It's a lovely FO and my experience was the same as DWinMadison's.

I like the white tea & ginger.  I'm testing it now, but it seems to stick, but I need to wait a few more weeks to really tell.  It does not discolor and smells exactly like the one from BB if that helps.  Don't have notes on performance.

I have Beach, but I'm on the fence about it.  Smells like suntan lotion from when I was a kid.  Not my thing, but I know it's very popular.  I did used to own Beach by Bobbi Brown and it's pretty close.

Have fun!


----------



## Consuela (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't know how the Clove Bud is from WSP - but Clove Bud has ALWAYS accelerated for me - always.... no matter where I got it from, so I've always soaped fast with that one....

(Does smell nice, and works well with other Eo's.) Not sure that it's therapeutic grade enough to use on toothaches (so I buy a different one just for that).


----------



## new12soap (Nov 18, 2014)

Sunflower and white tea & ginger are two of my favorites.

Please please _PLEASE_ go to the link on each one of those pages for the IFRA usage rates. Clove bud oil is safe in soap at a maximum rate of 0.5%. That is not five percent, as is commonly used in soaps, that is one-tenth that amount, zero-point-five percent. So when you put that in your calculator, you multiply by 0.005 to get your usage rate. For a 2lb batch of oils you would use a little less than _one teaspoon, 4.5grams_ of clove bud EO.

I don't mean to imply that you didn't know that or can't do the math, I just wanted it spelled out very clearly for any newer folks that may be reading along, percentages and usage rates are important.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 18, 2014)

Agree on the clove oil safety concerns...  I love the way it smells but have mixed mine with 10X Orange EO for a combo that is (imho) dynamite and within safe limitations. The clove still comes through quite strongly. 

It sounds like you got a nice variety, I'm interested in those Georgia Peach and Cucumber/Melon scents. Please let us know how they turn out! I just went on two benders at Daystar and NG so please don't describe them as smelling too fantastic...


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 18, 2014)

Can't remember if it was WSPs White Tea and Ginger, but it accelerated like a you know what, soap on a stick, and I've never used it again.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 18, 2014)

new12soap said:


> Sunflower and white tea & ginger are two of my favorites.
> 
> Please please _PLEASE_ go to the link on each one of those pages for the IFRA usage rates. Clove bud oil is safe in soap at a maximum rate of 0.5%. That is not five percent, as is commonly used in soaps, that is one-tenth that amount, zero-point-five percent. So when you put that in your calculator, you multiply by 0.005 to get your usage rate. For a 2lb batch of oils you would use a little less than _one teaspoon, 4.5grams_ of clove bud EO.
> 
> I don't mean to imply that you didn't know that or can't do the math, I just wanted it spelled out very clearly for any newer folks that may be reading along, percentages and usage rates are important.



Wow.  I did not know that about clove EO.  Thanks for the he heads up.  I just sort of always us the good ol' Tbs / lb method.  Sounds like I certainly got my $$$ worth.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 18, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> Can't remember if it was WSPs White Tea and Ginger, but it accelerated like a you know what, soap on a stick, and I've never used it again.



So, for fragrances that accelerate quickly, I generally soap at 38% liquid.  Would you increase that to 40%?  Also, does it help to add the oils into the oils before adding the lye/water solution?


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 19, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> So, for fragrances that accelerate quickly, I generally soap at 38% liquid.  Would you increase that to 40%?  Also, does it help to add the oils into the oils before adding the lye/water solution?



I always add my FOs to my oils before the lye, and usually soap with full liquid, but honestly, I have never even attempted to use this FO again, it moved that fast.......like lightening! Even though I really like the scent, I couldn't imagine anything that would slow it down enough to make it useable. Again, this was a long time ago, and i don't remember which supplier I bought it from, but I've never forgotten that scary batch! LOL


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 19, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> I always add my FOs to my oils before the lye, and usually soap with full liquid, but honestly, I have never even attempted to use this FO again, it moved that fast.......like lightening! Even though I really like the scent, I couldn't imagine anything that would slow it down enough to make it useable. Again, this was a long time ago, and i don't remember which supplier I bought it from, but I've never forgotten that scary batch! LOL



Wait....Oh "BATCH."  For a minute there I thought you had changed subjects and we're discussing Senator Warren.  My bad. (It's a joke...a joke!!!)


----------



## C_Rose (Nov 20, 2014)

I just got a shipment from WSP, OB the melon cucumber smells AMAZING. It's my favorite of the past 16 fragrances I purchased (went on a serious fragrance bender..).

Can report on MP behavior later on, still a beginner haven't tried CP yet am planning to try that in another month or two.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 20, 2014)

C_Rose said:


> I just got a shipment from WSP, OB the melon cucumber smells AMAZING. It's my favorite of the past 16 fragrances I purchased (went on a serious fragrance bender..).
> 
> Can report on MP behavior later on, still a beginner haven't tried CP yet am planning to try that in another month or two.



Awesome!  That's the one I was having 2nd thoughts about.


----------



## cerelife (Nov 26, 2014)

I have the Litsea Cubeba EO and the Georgia Peach FO. The Litsea is very nice and the Georgia Peach is the best peach scent I've found so far. OOB it still has that fake 'peach candy' kind of smell, but in CP it does smell a bit more like the actual fruit. Here in Georgia, I've had several people sniff the soap and comment that it smells just like a ripe peach! I don't necessarily agree, but if customers like it, that's what matters


----------



## RhondaJ (Nov 26, 2014)

I've used the Cucumber Melon - love it and it behaved very well for me. Definitely one of my fave scents!


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 26, 2014)

RhondaJ said:


> I've used the Cucumber Melon - love it and it behaved very well for me. Definitely one of my fave scents!



That's a relief. OOB it lacks that clean, fresh smell.


----------

